# MacBook OS X 10.5 komplett Löschen mit defektem DVD-Laufwerk



## MerciundDanke (14. Dezember 2010)

*MacBook OS X 10.5 komplett Löschen mit defektem DVD-Laufwerk*

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte mein MacBook mit OS-X 10.5 (Leopard) verkaufen und dazu das komplette System löschen, allerdings ist das DVD-Laufwerk defekt.
D.h. DVD einlegen und von dieser das Festplattendienstprogramm starten funktioniert nicht.
Wie kann ich das ganze System denn noch platt machen, damit alle Daten auch nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden können?

Würde es funktionieren, wenn ich ein externes DVD-Laufwerk kaufe und das ganze über den USB-Port dann laufen lasse oder führt das zu Problemen? - Ist es dann eigentlich überhaupt möglich, das System wieder neu aufzuspielen mit dem externen Laufwerk, da ja bis dahin auch keinerlei Treiber drauf sind?.
Will mir halt nicht extra ein Externes kaufen, wenn es dann eh nicht funktioniert, da ich es dann ja auch eigentlich nicht mehr brauche (wenn der Mac verkauft ist)

Oder geht es vielleicht auch irgendwie mit einem USB-Stick und so einem Programm wie DBAN?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar. (Hoffe, das ich im richtigen Themenbereich bin)

P.S.: Einen weiteren Mac habe ich leider nicht, daher fällt die Option über FireWire die beiden zu verbinden leider auch flach.


----------



## MerciundDanke (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: MacBook OS X 10.5 komplett Löschen mit defektem DVD-Laufwerk*

Hab das Problem gelöst, für die Interessierten:

Habe die Festplatte ausgebaut und in ein externes Gehäuse von einer anderen eingebaut und dann von meinem Windows-Rechner alles gelöscht.


----------

